# Regular Cutting Vs Pre-Comp



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Could someone please explain to me how much difference there is between the 2?

I'm interested in this at the min as I'm carb cycling and doing well, but wouldn't mind seeing a pre-comp diet as I'd like to adopt something like this for the 26weeks left to my hol.

Cheers

RACK


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

bloody hell rack you still cutting and are plaining to for another 26weeks :beer1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes mate. Want to get down to single digit BF, am 19% at the min due to piggin out at xmas and taking a few wrong turns


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

why dont you just eat around your maitaince level and try to add some mass? youve been cutting since 2005 you must of lost aload of muscle so the best way to get into single digits would be to add some mass.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think I've got that big a frame mate, would aim for just over 70kg but ripped up.

Was 27%bf start of last year, got to 14% for august.

Plus will be starting back on cycle soon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the biggest difference with dieting and pre-comp dieting it does not take you 26 weeks to get to single digit BF%

The other difference is you don't pig out un less it is planned....

lets take an average day for me dieting on a low carb day (180g) this is at the 12 week stage but will lower to approx 100g by the end...

the key to pre-comp dieting is knowing everything that you eat how much carbs/protein and fats you eat every day.

no diverting from this regeme for the whole 12 weeks this includes when you are doing cardio 7days a week 90min a day....

how long have you been dieting for? what BF% did you start at?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Paul, thanks for the info.

Been tryin to loose weight for about 2 years, but started being serious at the start of last year.

Went from over 17st at around 28%bf in Jan, to Just below 14st at 14% for august.

Started this year about 15st, and am now sitting at 14st 7lb at 19%BF

I'm religious about my training and eating but am getting really frustrated with not being able to get the abs or any vascularity.

I'm not one of those people who say they don't eat anything and then sits and pigs out on the sly, I'm stick to it 100%. I know there's more than one way to skin a cat, I've just not found the right knife.

At the min I'm carb cycling, know every cal and macro value and and doing weights 4times per week, with 2 cardio sessions per day. I don't take training lightly and give it my all (ask Rightyho, who saw me just about passout)

Any help would be and is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's a rough breakdown of diet

pro	carbs	fat

high	300	300	30

1200	1200	270	2670

medium	300	150	30

1200	600	270	2070

low	300	50	30

1200	200	270	1670

Mon-High

Tues-Med

Wed-Low

Thur-High

Fri-Med

Sat-Low

Sun-Med

Cardio is 40mins at 6am and 4pm, weights are at 12.30pm on mon, tues, thurs and fri


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well at first glance you have way to little fat in that diet mate this in itself can cause a halt in fatloss.

i will mail you a diet i gave my training partner 6 weeks ago and he has lost 42lbs...


----------



## s.g (Jan 16, 2008)

hi sorry to hijack but is there any chance you could mail it to me aswell paul as looking for a good carb cycling diet to do over 8 weeks before my hols.

thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i will mail you a diet i gave my training partner 6 weeks ago and he has lost 42lbs...


42 lbs?

That is a pound a day.

Is he taking gear to offset catabolism?

Wow, that just seems too good to be true, I know guys on the HCG diet can do a pound a day, but that sounds like either he is on the stairmaster all day or has restricted calories to the point of catabolism.

Hey Paul, can you send me that diet?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah and me!! lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Paul

PM sent


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will dig it out guys but it is not anything special just applied discapline and cardio, you have to understand though Rob my training partner was 23stone so he was not looking to lose a bit of fat around his middle he has it to lose plus a good quantity of that 42lbs was water.

our goal is to bring him down to 17stone by June which we will do and i can assure you the results will slow down at some point but that is where the magic comes in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i will dig it out guys but it is not anything special just applied discapline and cardio, you have to understand though Rob my training partner was 23stone so he was not looking to lose a bit of fat around his middle he has it to lose plus a good quantity of that 42lbs was water.
> 
> our goal is to bring him down to 17stone by June which we will do and i can assure you the results will slow down at some point but that is where the magic comes in


Just found this in the sticky at the top of this section. Is this the diet you were talking about Paul?

Meal 1:

8 whole eggs

Meal 2:

Two scoops of pro peptide with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 3:

8 oz. of lean meat with large bowl of romaine with 1 Tbsp flax/Olive oil and vinegar

Meal 4:

Two scoops of pro peptide with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 5:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts

Meal 6:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts.

pick one day a week normally a sat for one Hour eat 300 g of carbs then back on the diet.

do 1 session of cardio in the morning before breakfast of 40min walking is best as any thing over 65% of max and you will burn carbs instead of fat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is similar mate bt i have altered certain parts of it to fit in with his training and goals...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks paul, I'll give it a go soon


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bloody hell that would kill me that diet!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kezz said:


> Bloody hell that would kill me that diet!!!!


Bet you'd look ripped in your coffin though mate LOL!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol prob, lack of carbs just turns me into a bloody psycho!!


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Kezz said:


> Bloody hell that would kill me that diet!!!!


 me to but thats the difference between you and me and the guys that stand on the stage,


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im putting on weight at the moment ( hopefully lol haha) but would that diet cause much loss of muscle ? i was thinking maybee in june i will go for a few weeks of a no carb diet and cardio hiit first thing in the way of hill sprints ( i live near a big park so availability of hills lol) but was worried that it would just strip my muscle that im building till then and id be back to being a weed.

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys low carb diets are not to be used over the long term i normally use this template to gauge how someone reacts to dieting as it is very severe then after 4-5 weeks i change them over to carb cycling which in my opinion is much more sustainable long term.

You do not go psycho on low carb diets as long as you replace the carbs with good fats an this applies to both protein and fats when you talk about stripping muscle.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

can most of your fats be made up from egg yolks??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> You do not go psycho on low carb diets as long as you replace the carbs with good fats an this applies to both protein and fats when you talk about stripping muscle.


Paul is right, when replacing the fats from the carbs, it takes a couple to a few days before the body starts burning fat for fuel, during this time you might feel a bit uncomfortable but in the end, low carb diets make me have more energy but less stamina.



Kezz said:


> can most of your fats be made up from egg yolks??


Why?

There are way other fat sources that actually taste good like, avacado, nuts and seeds, peanut butter, almond butter, fish oils, olive oil, etc.

Sure eat your eggs whole, but I would not add yolks to the diet when you are trying to add fats.

Just eat the eggs whole.

Hell, even butter and cheese are fats and on a keto diet are accepted.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

when i said yolks i actually meant whole eggs, i cant stand peanut butter or almond butter, i use olive oil etc but i just like whole eggs thats all LOL


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think im at about 13-15% bf at the moment and dont expect to get more that even after a few months bulking as inm eating clean and do hiit every now and then. but at 15%bf would 4 weeks zero carbs high cardio be enough to get me down to like 10-12% and then slowly increase the carbs over 2 weeks after.

alsong as i keep my calories at maintanace or a bit above using increased protien and fat at 75% prot 25% fats

am i any where near the right idea or way off thats what i had planned

thanks guys


----------

